# New Steinhart Military 47



## richtel (Jul 14, 2015)

MILITARY 47 - Military - Steinhart WatchesSwiss Made - 2 years warranty
During the Second World War, a growing need for military timekeepers for all kinds of different applications evolved. Thus, for example, belonged to every radio station, whether portable or stationary, a so-called radio-station's clock. Quick readability due to large digits on a clean dial where the key features of these timepieces. It is this simple but highly functional design that inspired us to our Military-series, which has now found a new, assertive comrade in* the Military 47.* The 47 in the name stands for the case's diameter of 47mm, a very wearable size, which gives this watch a striking presence on the wrist. The classic snake hands harmonize very well with the large numbers that are only interrupted at 9 clock by the subsidiary dial for the small seconds. The domed sapphire crystal with two anti-reflective coatings on the inside allows a clear view of these components of timekeeping, that even without light remain visible, thanks to the generous use of Swiss luminous paint. Turning the fully polished stainless steel case of* the Military 47* around, will reveal yet another crystal. It lets one have a good view of the richly decorated ETA Unitas 6497 manual winding caliber, an extremely robust movement that fulfilled its duties in pocket watches already decades ago. A classic mechanical Swiss movement. And so the *new Military 47* may have what it takes to become a classic as well, a must-have for any watch collection. 
               

*Technical Details*
Type: MILITARY 47
Item no.: MY0605

*Movement*
*ETA Unitas 6497-1, made in Switzerland
handwinding movement
18,000 vibrations per hour
17 jewels
Geneva stripes 18 lines (inhouse design)
Rhodium plated..
golden wheels...(inhouse design)
Blued screws *

*Functions*
*Hour and minute hands blued , with superluminova " old Radium"
Second hand on the "6".
Case polished stainless steel*

Case: Stainless steel, polished...
Back: Stainless steel polished screwed (see through window)..
Diameter: 47 mm (1.85 inches), without crown ..
height: 15 mm
Weight: 133 g
 Dial: Black matt vintage...
Crystal: Sapphire, domed, with double anti-reflecting coating on the interior side
Bezel: Stainless steel , polished...
Indices: arabian,* 3D printing, superluminova , old Radium.. *
Lug width: 24 mm screwed-in ..
WaterRes: 3 ATM, limited water resistant, no swimming or shower ..
Strap: Russian leather Vintage Brown, 24 mm
Buckle: Stainless steel pin buckle, PRE-V 24 mm, screwed with logo

 560 EUR  19% VAT incl. 
 471 EUR  without 19% VAT


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

Would look great in bronze.....


----------



## knezz (May 26, 2015)

I like the strap a lot


----------



## fristil (Feb 14, 2006)

I like it :-D would go nice with my Military 42 DLC

but I think it would look better in bronze


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

Beautiful, just too big


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mambo_k (May 20, 2008)

When Military 42 came out last year, I was on the fences as I prefer something bigger. Now this is great. It has been a while since any 47mm was released. This is definitely something on my list but I will wait as I just bought the OVM Maxi. Luckily this aint any LE release.


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

It is amazing and I love it

BUT

Why a "military" watch without water resistance? Military watch should be able to withstand little swimming. I would buy it in a second if it had water resistance to whitstand a pool party

sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

low beat ETA is LOUD! Strong Zenith vibe also, but looks good. They should have gone to higher beat version and 3atm is a joke.


My Signature.


----------



## raymansg (Apr 13, 2011)

Think Steinhart's non dive watches have always been a little 'light' on the WR. But enough for daily wear, like for me.
Think its a beautiful one, paid and waiting for next week for the shipment advice.


----------



## sasha (Feb 28, 2010)

very handsome watch. looks more on the dressier side.personally i'd prefer a semi brushed case.
but a great looking nonetheless. another watch to dream about


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

A very beautiful watch. If it came in 42mm I'd be all over it! I love a manual wind! The Military 42 is nice but I prefer the polished bezel and case of the 47mm. The 47mm Steinies are bold and beautiful in person but I've been gravitating to smaller watch sizes lately. It would be great if Steinhart would start to work in smaller sizes like in the 38mm / <11mm tall range. I've eyed the Marine 38, an interesting piece although maybe a bit tall for that size.


----------



## Laszlo Aspiens (Dec 6, 2015)

I like it.Be sure to buy. Will be my fourth.

Отправлено с моего Nexus 6 через Tapatalk


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Too large, but a great look.


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

A couple of wrist shots would be nice


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Really love this version of the military, just a little weary about the size.
I really like the blued hands, the numerals, the polished case, the leather strap, the embossed logo.
I'd love to see some wrist shots because I want to order this one but I'm a little bit afraid of the size.
I have a 7,5" wrist, what do you all think, would this be wearable?
Can someone with a 7,5" wrist and a 47mm watch post some wrist shots?


----------



## sumanbhadra (Jul 5, 2014)

old wine in new bottle


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

7.5 inches ??
you should pull it off very Well.

my wrist is 7,1/4 .all my Steinhart are 47 and 48mms (with the exception of one Triton).

here's a few wrist shots for you. (*sorry if i've showed these Pictures a zillion times already !. but have to do it to prove it*).

47mm





how about a 48mm



further more. i don't get some of the comments made about the Case size.

when someone says: *too big*. do they mean generally the Watch is too big. or too big for them ???.
how ironic. if they can't wear it? it's too big. Period.:roll:

i understand if someone with a small wrist that can't carry it. but that doesn't mean ALL OF US can't.

BTW. the 47 Military will wear a bit smaller than the 47 Nav-B.


----------



## mambo_k (May 20, 2008)

I agree. I love 47mm and hope Steinhart will continue producing more watches in 47mm.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you Tony for taking the time to reply and post pics, it really pulled me over.
I'll just have to be patient, I'll have to wait until my birthday to wear it, which is another 3 months away :-(


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Tony A.H said:


> BTW. the 47 Military will wear a bit smaller than the 47 Nav-B.


Absolutely agree. Eventhough the L2L on the Mil47 is actually longer than the Nav B 47 case, it will wear smaller for a number of reasons:

1) shorter lugs (mainly because of the extra straight section of the case between the lugs)

2) rounder lugs

3) wider bezel

4) busier dial

5) possibly also the wider Strap balances out the sheer width of the case better.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Correct & agree........ ;-)

I should say at first when I saw the computer design pics of this a some time ago back I wasn't sure, now however in the flesh it is outstanding & different enough to bring in some new fans to Steinhart. One thing, I would have liked to see is that the sides of the case were brushed but we can't have it all, all the time...|>



Watchfreek said:


> Absolutely agree. Eventhough the L2L on the Mil47 is actually longer than the Nav B 47 case, it will wear smaller for a number of reasons:
> 
> 1) shorter lugs (mainly because of the extra straight section of the case between the lugs)
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Tony A.H said:


> 7.5 inches ??
> you should pull it off very Well.
> 
> my wrist is 7,1/4 .all my Steinhart are 47 and 48mms (with the exception of one Triton).
> ...


Tony - what crown is that on this model? Is it steinhart of aftermarket?
I am looking for such "smooth" crown for my pilot premium


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)

Just out of the box ...


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome! The strap looks a bit darker than the promo pics.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Riker said:


> I should say at first when I saw the computer design pics of this a some time ago back I wasn't sure, now however in the flesh it is outstanding & different enough...


I was still a little disappointed when I had it in my hand, having hoped all along that the big brother would share a similar subdial design as the Mil42 (the contrasting second-hand in particular). Now the cleaner design has grown on me.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Glad i could Help. and good luck with your purchase.
let's see if you can hold out and resist the temptation to wear it before your B-Day  . i don't know how you could do that ?!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks Dave for your input and size comparison for the 2 watches.

Tom. it's a Steinhart Crown, all Original. i think they Called it: The Onion Crown. 
BTW, this is an older Model (2009), and as you know many Parts have evolved and changed since. 

and Congratulations Heiner. looks Mighty Beautiful. i know it's very different from the Nav-B and all other Watches. 
could you give us your impression about it please ?.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

@Heiner; awesome watch, thanks for the wristshot. Looks even better than the pics Steinhart published. Can't wait to have one of my own.

@Tony A.H; after seeing real life pic from Heiner I'm beginning to think it's going to be a futile attempt to hold out for my birthday  It's been a while since I was this excited about a new Steinhart release.


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)

Tony A.H said:


> ...and Congratulations Heiner. looks Mighty Beautiful. i know it's very different from the Nav-B and all other Watches.
> could you give us your impression about it please ?.


Uh - my English is from the mid sixties and was called Oxford English at that time... :roll: And I'm not used to write English...

I'm very impressed of the perfect quality of the case - the polish is flawless. The dial is clean and the print is clean, too. Same for the hands. 
The watch gives a good feeling even at my small wrist - I'm happy, this is more than I expected when I saw it the first time!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you for your feedback. 
as always with All Steinhart Watches. they surpass the expectation !.

i Loved this Watch the first minute i saw it. but TBH, i wasn't so sure about the All Polished Case. i thought i was too much Bling for a Military Watch. 
but didn't take too long to grow on me !. the more i see it Now the more i like it b-).

BTW, your English is excellent. a lot of us here aren't Native English Speakers (including me), so don't be Shy ;-)..


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

I had the same thoughts about too much bling when I first saw the full polished case of the Aviation Dual time premium but when I saw it in person, I was captivated by how classy it looks - almost like the polished white gold on Rolexes. Somehow it just works with toolish cases too, if one can develop an appreciation of a watch for what it is, rather than what you expect it to be (in the same way I learned to appreciate the nav b st.1 premium - thanks Tony!👍).

Heiner rarely comments, preferring to just share his awesome photographs but when he does, I pay attention because he probably has more experience with Steinhart, than most, if not all of us here.

Your English is perfect Heiner and your comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Watchfreek said:


> I had the same thoughts about too much bling when I first saw the full polished case of the Aviation Dual time premium but when I saw it in person, I was captivated by how classy it looks - almost like the polished white gold on Rolexes. Somehow it just works with toolish cases too,  if one can develop an appreciation of a watch for what it is, rather than what you expect it to be.


it just hit me. 
how a Polished Case can actually look right on a Toolish Watch!. you're absolutely right Dave.
i forgot that i have several* casual* *Watches* with all Polished Cases :roll:. why didn't i think of that till Now??. kinda weird.
so maybe i expected it to be something else rather than appreciating it in the first place! .


----------



## slyb5 (Jun 19, 2015)

Heiner said:


> Just out of the box ...


I am thinking of ordering one.
Any more photos? especially on small (7'') wrists?
Heiner, how do you like it so far?


----------



## Mr.Argyle (Oct 24, 2014)

I would love to try one on... anybody have any live pics yet?


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/new-47mm-military-pictures-3188602.html

more real life pics in this thread. I'm waiting on mine to arrive, will probably be here the second half of june.


----------



## Chronocase (Mar 12, 2010)

I feel exactly the same as you. Love the watch but is it too big? If it was 44mm, I'd have no hesitation. I am too undecided to order but I'll look forward to your thoughts when yours arrives.


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

Really had mine for three weeks never noticed either.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Finale received a tracking number. Ordered on 05/20, and will probably be here by end of the week after being delayed 2 times.
I'll be sure to post some pics when it arrives.
This will be my first 47mm watch, so quite anxious to see how this is going to look.


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

Posted these previously when mine came. Here they are again in case you are still investigating - 7 inch wrist.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Mine arrived today, very impressed with it, my first 47mm watch and non diver and it's PERFECT.
It does have some wrist presence, can't deny that. 
Leather strap was a little stiff, but broke in real fast. 
It's also my first handwind and it is a cool thing to wind the movement.
It is a difficult piece to photograph due to it being polished, but I tried anyway.

As a sidenote, the customer really is king @ Steinhart, I received a free key fob and strap tool as compensation for the delayed delivery.
















lovely backside









It is quite thick, but nicely proportioned to the width of the case.









7,5 inch wrist, looking good









nice gift, thank you very much


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

some more pics.....

















and a lume shot


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

I like that the latter batch seems to have darker and more burnt marks on their straps (ie looks even more distressed) - can't wait to get mine!

(Nice Brazilian flip-flops too 😁)


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

It's an awesome piece, you're gonna love yours, but you already know that 
I prefer bracelets on my watches, which are all divers, but I'm really loving this setup. 
Need to find some more straps for this bad boy, I'm thinking a canvas strap would look great.

(thanks, I like my Brazilian flip-flops, very comfy :-!b-) )


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes indeed. For some reason this new case wears very comfortably and fits even smaller wrists quite well. Haha, the DLC is special but I know the polished case will get a lot more wrist time (and hopefully more of a "babe magnet"?😁). Mine's being tested and hopefully will arrive next week.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

I think Heiner had it on a Steinhart mesh and it looked good but the stock strap is hard to beat IMO. Generally I like tan straps on polished cases. I have a distressed natural strap on standby to try out. The right canvas will look good too.

Edit: correction. Steinhart doesn't make a 24mm mesh but I'm sure I've seen this watch on a mesh before. Maybe someone can chime in with a photo.


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

Looks great. I see on the Steinhart website that it will be available in August 

Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

The first 100 were sold out quickly. Twintop just got his and mine's being tested. These should belong to the second batch. If they say it is available in August already, perhaps the entire second batch is already taken too. The O1V bronze may reduce interest in this one a bit though.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

twintop said:


> It's also my first handwind and it is a cool thing to wind the movement.
> 
> View attachment 8669242


what can be said that hasn't already been said about this beauty ?!
Congratulations. *Different Size*, fits perfect on your wrist. *and Different Feel*, you're gonna love the Hand wind.

wear it in good health.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

twintop said:


> I prefer bracelets on my watches, which are all divers, but I'm really loving this setup.
> Need to find some more straps for this bad boy, I'm thinking a canvas strap would look great.


agree. Canvas would be a second best option for this Watch (IMO of course)..


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Watchfreek said:


> I think Heiner had it on a Steinhart mesh and it looked good but the stock strap is hard to beat IMO. Generally I like tan straps on polished cases. I have a distressed natural strap on standby to try out. The right canvas will look good too.
> 
> Edit: correction. Steinhart doesn't make a 24mm mesh but I'm sure I've seen this watch on a mesh before. Maybe someone can chime in with a photo.


I don't think mesh is going to suit this one, although I'd like to see some pics of it. I think it's the Military42 that's been shown on the Steinhart mesh.
Already hunting for other straps but I have to say the standard strap is gorgeous and, for lack of a better word, just perfect for this watch.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Tony A.H said:


> what can be said that hasn't already been said about this beauty ?!
> Congratulations. *Different Size*, fits perfect on your wrist. *and Different Feel*, you're gonna love the Hand wind.
> 
> wear it in good health.


I'm really loving the handwinding every morning, it's quite a satisfying feeling.
I was a little worried about the size, but loved this design so much I had to buy one.
Now that I have it on my wrist I have to say I really love it, can't take it off my wrist.
And Tony, thanks again for the advice you gave before I ordered, much appreciated!!!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

just for fun


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

twintop said:


> I don't think mesh is going to suit this one, although I'd like to see some pics of it. I think it's the Military42 that's been shown on the Steinhart mesh.
> Already hunting for other straps but I have to say the standard strap is gorgeous and, for lack of a better word, just perfect for this watch.


My bad. I remembered wrong. It wasn't Heiner (who seems to like meshes) but someone else on FB. To be honest, I didn't think it'll work too but it actually isn't too bad. To each their own, so I'll let you be the judge:


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)

So shiny, So chrome



twintop said:


> some more pics.....
> 
> View attachment 8681314
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

real NICE.
both Straps from the 1st & 2nd Batch are so right for this watch.. hard to pick just one .
that said. the 1st strap maybe gone and won't be seen again.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

captured the nice blue hands


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

As I had expected, I have failed to identify a strap from my existing inventory to replace the stock strap (left). The one on the right is probably one I would use at some point. Meanwhile she's back on the stock strap by RIOS


----------



## dr_ranger (Apr 5, 2016)

I love the "snake hands", unfortunately just too big for me. Very cool watch though.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Watchfreek said:


> As I had expected, I have failed to identify a strap from my existing inventory to replace the stock strap (left). The one on the right is probably one I would use at some point. Meanwhile she's back on the stock strap by RIOS


All I see is black rectangle??


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

twintop said:


> All I see is black rectangle??


Let me try again...


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

The one on the right looks good. But it's hard to compete with the stock strap, it's just perfect for the watch.

I'm thinking of ordering something like the canvas strap from Gunny.









Or maybe a combination of leather and canvas


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

The Gunny should work nicely but is quite pricey imo. Not sure about the leather/canvas but khaki canvas would work (I had one against mine at the AD today) .


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

twintop said:


> The one on the right looks good. But it's hard to compete with the stock strap, it's just perfect for the watch.
> 
> I'm thinking of ordering something like the canvas strap from Gunny.
> 
> ...


Also bear in mind this watch has a very narrow gap between the lug bolts (or whatever you call those) and the case. If the strap material around the spring bar hole is too thick, you will not be able to fit the strap. I already had that issue with the DLC one, when I stupidly ordered two straps without considering the change in design.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

I guess one photo won't hurt........


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow.....beautiful duo.....wear 'em well.

Here's mine saying hello


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Gorgeous Duo David :-! b-).
and Congratulations on the Silver Star.

Now there's only one way that you can wear'em both at the same time without looking like a Nut.. 
one on your wrist and the other on your Lady's ;-)..
enjoy them in good health.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Tony A.H said:


> Gorgeous Duo David :-! b-).
> and Congratulations on the Silver Star.
> 
> Now there's only one way that you can wear'em both at the same time without looking like a Nut..
> ...


Not a chance in the world! Her Steinies are hers. Once I pass them to her, I dare not look at them again in fear of seeing the damage she's caused.... Know what I mean? 😁

Here's another duo pic based on another criteria... Bling and tool works just fine fellas. Got bling? 👍


----------



## roshichris (Apr 3, 2013)

Absolutely love the design. The numeral font, the hands, subdial, movement, all perfect for me. Just one problem. 47mm! 
Rules out about 75% of the male population of the planet imho, and certainly me with my 6.75 - 7.25 wrists.


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

7 inch wrist not problem for me.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

keeping this thread alive


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

is this your original strap. Darker than mine. Did you darken it or with it. Just curious.

I like them both. Shame the military embossment isn't a bit more pronounced - my eyes can never see it for the most part. But its a nice subtle touch.



twintop said:


> keeping this thread alive
> 
> View attachment 8977129


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

That's how the strap arrived, in the pic it's a little more red than in real life.

Yeah, the military logo seems to disappear easily on the dial and I really like staring at the dial 

Is anyone else hoping Steinhart expands the military line with a bicompax chrono in Bronze? I'd buy that in a heartbeat!!!!!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

twintop said:


> Yeah, the military logo seems to disappear easily on the dial and I really like staring at the dial
> 
> Is anyone else hoping Steinhart expands the military line with a bicompax chrono in Bronze? I'd buy that in a heartbeat!!!!!


i like how the subtle Logo look. it's a nice touch. makes the dial simpler and more sophisticated..

the Bi-Compax Chrono sounds very interesting. it's never been done by Steinhart before. so why not?.


----------



## Full of Days (Apr 25, 2011)

love it.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

here's another pic of the Military47 on vintage croco strap


----------



## Full of Days (Apr 25, 2011)

stunning with that strap. thanks for sharing.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

on the vintage croco strap









and back on the OEM leather, it really is hard to compete with this strap. It's just perfect for this watch.


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

May I ask if you have a link to purchase that strap. I love it for mine. Thanks
hoop


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

here it is, mine is the vintage brown

https://www.watchgecko.com/handmade-leather-watch-strap-crocodile-brushed.php


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

So... are these out of stock everywhere? 
Looks excellent... and it's been a while since I've purchased a Steinhart...


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Mojo289 (Mar 4, 2016)

twintop said:


> View attachment 9192274
> 
> View attachment 9192290


Beautiful watch.... just love it! What's the size of your wrist?
Is the dial color black or gray?


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey Mojo289, my wrist is about 7,5 inches. 
The dial color is definitely a dark grey.


----------



## Mojo289 (Mar 4, 2016)

twintop said:


> Hey Mojo289, my wrist is about 7,5 inches.
> The dial color is definitely a dark grey.


Thanks for answering Twintop 👍


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Bought mine from someone here on the forums... arrived today, haven't used it yet (Today was Dievas Vortex day lol), but will do tomorrow.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Congrats, you are going to love it.


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Here's mine saying hello.
Looks like you got one from te first batch, judging by your strap.
While I really like the leather strap mine came on, the one they introduced the Military47 on looks a lot better.
That could just be how it looks on photo, but it looks somewhat more raw, if you get my drift.


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Yeah, I definitely noticed the difference.
I actually thought that you were using an aftermarket strap!
Still looks great though. The watch has a lot of character!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

you've been torturing me with your pictures for sometime. and thank you for that ! :roll: .
so to remedy this heartache. i have to have one..

she arrive yesterday and couldn't be happier.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Congrats Tony!!!Stunning pic BTW


----------



## Lord99 (Jan 31, 2016)

Looks nice + great pic!


Tony A.H said:


> you've been torturing me with your pictures for sometime. and thank you for that ! :roll: .
> so to remedy this heartache. i have to have one..
> 
> she arrive yesterday and couldn't be happier.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Oh boy I really like these.....trying to decide if I really need one, as I have been on a slurge lately and getting over my ideal 15 watch rotation......

but man man these are nice, and both Steinhart and Gnomon show them as in stock!


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

Well here is a thought. After all the raving and pictures that I posted I ended up selling mine and I bought the new Ocean Chrono. I simply found myself lovingly admiring the big military but never wearing it. Hardly ever. It is not a big sport watch so I didnt wear it for activities outdoors, it is not really a dressy watch with the yellow numbers that I would wear for business with a long sleeve shirt and frankly it is certainly not just a kick around the house and yard, garage watch. The large Pilot is a classy watch too but it has character of an old pilot watch. This one however started to continue to look great on my night stand but nowhere else. I wore it at a conference for a week and it seemed out of place with the omegas and bracelet watches or the smaller tie leather watches where a 44 marine watch might have hit the spot better with the blue hands on the white background and less heft. So for what its worth think of your lifestyle and wear you envision yourself wearing it - first.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

hooperman42 said:


> Well here is a thought. After all the raving and pictures that I posted I ended up selling mine and I bought the new Ocean Chrono. I simply found myself lovingly admiring the big military but never wearing it. Hardly ever. It is not a big sport watch so I didnt wear it for activities outdoors, it is not really a dressy watch with the yellow numbers that I would wear for business with a long sleeve shirt and frankly it is certainly not just a kick around the house and yard, garage watch. The large Pilot is a classy watch too but it has character of an old pilot watch. This one however started to continue to look great on my night stand but nowhere else. I wore it at a conference for a week and it seemed out of place with the omegas and bracelet watches or the smaller tie leather watches where a 44 marine watch might have hit the spot better with the blue hands on the white background and less heft. So for what its worth think of your lifestyle and wear you envision yourself wearing it - first.


Good points.....

i am likely going to hold off for a while anyway.......have funds from recent flipping still clearing PayPal, and want to enjoy what I have before I buy what will likely be my last purchase for a while....or at least until I flip some of my current rotation!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

twintop said:


> View attachment 9887970


Twintop and Tony....you guys are killing me.....

I was determined to not spend anymore on watches this year, but with PayPal funds burning a hole in my electronic pocket and your darned pictures, that just flew out the window....

i love Stennie 47s, and have just ordered the Military 47 from Gnomon...and that really , seriously is the last of my $ for this year!

Looking forward to adding it to my Steinhart family:









unless someone wants to take a pair of Deep Blues off my hands so I can spend the money on a Glycine or Oris??


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

sorry. i have nothing to do with this.
i was inspired (and Traumatized) by his Pictures. so he started it all.

but always good News at the end of the Rainbow. BIG Congrats.. you gonna love it. and Trust me, with all the awesome pictures we've seen. it looks so much NICER in the Metal b-) :-!.. that was my initial thought when i held it in my Hand.

another News for ya (don't know if it's good or bad). there's no end to this Madness. you'll always want to Add another Watch. 
it all depends on the Level of Resistance your Heart is .

Cheers.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Why fight it?.....😊😜👍


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh guys, I can't take credit for influencing your purchases :-sb-)
Blame Gunther for creating such a stunning watch :-!

Congrats Madddog, you will be impressed once you receive your watch.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Showing my age and roots here, but I recall a Dalek from my English youth telling me one Sunday in the late 70s that "resistance is futile"....

little ldid I know that it was referring to this hobby!


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

Maddog1970 said:


> Showing my age and roots here, but I recall a Dalek from my English youth telling me one Sunday in the late 70s that "resistance is futile"....
> 
> little ldid I know that it was referring to this hobby!


I thought the Daleks used to say "Exterminate..,"
The Star Trek universe Borg used to say "Resistance is Futile.."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hhmmmmmm....perhaps ur right....I recall the "exterminate"....maybe it was the cybermen?.....

oh well, you get my drift I imagine!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

You are a watch geek when:

- you sit by your front door waiting for the DHL guy.
- you know the DHL guys name (hey Dave!)
- winding a hand wound watch makes you tingle.
- you spent 19 minutes looking at the display back on your new Steinhart.

Mil47 is here.
I may have gushed over all my previous Steinies, but there is something about a hand wound watch, and of course, that display back!

Initial impressions:

- love it.
- beautiful case work as always.
- so shiney!
- great strap.
- dial and blue hands are fantastic.
- great strap.
- even like the funky lug screws.

Was initially concerned that I got a bad one, as didn't see the "military" logo above 6 o'clock.....boy is that understated!....have to get the angle just right, or have super good lighting to see it!

or maybe it's my eyesight?

can I gush about hand winding again?

I haven't owned a hand wind watch since about 1977......and this is a treat!......so Smmmooooooth!

Enough gushing, time for some crappy iPad pics....also a few shots on the NATO that Gnomon sent:


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Congrats Maddog! She's a real beaut and wears beautifully on your wrist. Just embrace the WIS-dom and "enjoy your time", as Gunter always says. The inevitable question now is what next? 😛

(to be honest, I'm not sure the NATO works. Most of us struggle to find a better matching Strap than the stock one)


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Yeah, I hear ya watchfreek, and back on the factory leather it is......

There are only a few of my watches still on the OE strap - my Xwind, my 45mm Laco B dial, and 3 of my Steinharts....

Steinhart make a great strap.....


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

your eyesight is fine.
one of the coolest features of this Watch is the Logo. it is there but unseen. however, it's easy to see it under a direct Sunlight.
oh Hand wind. don't you LOVE it?. i think half of my collection are Hand-winds.. (No i'm not putting ideas in your Head neither sharing pictures ).

Congratulations. looks great on your wrist. 
BTW, this is one of the OEM Strap/Watch Combos that's very hard to replace with something else. IMO.. i guess some watches are not meant to be Tampered with.. enjoy it


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Congrats Maddog, looking good, enjoy it!!!!!

A great replacement strap is really hard to find for this watch, it just fits this watch so good.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thank you guys....

when my wife tells me it's time to get my eyes tested, I will confidently tell her I have already had an independent 3rd party evaluation of my eyesight!

and yes, the stock strap is VERY nice.....

quick story....got up today, did my usual routine of winding my autos......saved my Mil47 until last!......oh man, I love that hand winding!....the clicking, the tension, so smooth......

Steinharts continue to represent a high value for me, and I highly recommend the Mil47 and in fact any Steinie to anyone interested!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

That is beautiful. It's on my list to order once I see how much watch funds I have left 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Threw on a new strap


----------



## Birrol (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi guys. First post and it is a question. I want to change the strap for my SH Military 47. What tool do I need?


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Birrol said:


> Hi guys. First post and it is a question. I want to change the strap for my SH Military 47. What tool do I need?


The tool that came with the watch. If you didn't get one, for whatever reason, any Allen key/hex key of the right size on both sides will do it.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Back on the superb original strap


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

just arrived...I like it a lot!!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Congrats Fookus, enjoy that Mil47.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Loving my 47.......I have thought about strap changes several times, but each time I pick it up to do the change I realize the OE strap is so perfect I never go thru with it!

and I never get tired of the blue hands!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

And your stock strap is aging very nicely!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

yes it is, and it's very supple as well. I'm still waiting on a new strap, but it really is hard to take this strap off as it's so perfect.


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

Very nice. On my list for this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Trying to show some of the details on the dial


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Maddog1970 said:


> Loving my 47.......I have thought about strap changes several times, but each time I pick it up to do the change I realize the OE strap is so perfect I never go thru with it!
> 
> and I never get tired of the blue hands!


totally agree.
the OEM Strap is just too Perfect for this watch.
the only other strap i might try on it someday is a Beige Canvas.


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

very nice this Military


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

the brother of the Military 47 just arrived....


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Fookus said:


> the brother of the Military 47 just arrived....


Congratulations.. 
you need One more (w/ Center Second) to complete the Set ;-).
enjoy it


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Congrats, 2 awesome watches you got there ;-)


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

For the Military47 owners that have trouble seeing the Military logo  just kidding guys ;-)


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Love the Lume.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

great shots and close ups.
making me miss my Military piece. i should pick her up from the Vault very soon.

i keep saying this. i love the Logo on the dial. it is there but you don't see it most of the time.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mil47 is till one of my faves....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Tony A.H said:


> totally agree.
> the OEM Strap is just too Perfect for this watch.
> the only other strap i might try on it someday is a Beige Canvas.


comfession time: while waiting for my Gunny to arrive for my PAM000, I used the Mil47 strap on my Panerai!....got to say (again) that the OE strap on the Mil47 is one of, if not the, best leather straps out there!
totally at home on a Panerai, and still my go to on the Mil47!

Footnote.....strap is back on the Mil47 now....used a green NATO while the strap was lent out, and was ok, but not a shade on the OE leather!


----------



## Funan (Feb 12, 2017)

Very versatile watch


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## rivergod (Jan 20, 2017)

I love this very much. Good quality and very good looking. I bought together with a Ocean One Bronze, and while both are nice, I wear this M47 more often.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Did someone suggest to make one in bronze.....? Hmmmmm.....


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

It's a limited edition for the Taiwanese Facebook Group. Take a look at the second's subdial;-). Here's one with some patina which IMHO looks better than the shiny bronze.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Agree, there's a lot of things I would do differently to it. If ever there is a production model or a proper Steinhart LE, I hope it's not anything like this. 

It is actually the Taiwan Ad's LE, not the FB group's this time. The price and terms is quite unattractive as well I heard. You need to buy at least two and at approx. USD900
Each, for only a Unitas too.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Wasn't aware it was the Taiwan AD's LE. I'm still hoping Günther decides to produce a bicompax bronze Military47 chrono though


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

A bronze chrono maybe a bit too ambitious but a steel one is a huge possibility.... but what do I know? 😜


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

twintop said:


> It's a limited edition for the Taiwanese Facebook Group. Take a look at the second's subdial;-). Here's one with some patina which IMHO looks better than the shiny bronze.


i saw the pictures on FB and didn't even notice the TAIWAN print on the sub dial ! :roll:.
time for a new pair of reading Glasses.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Don't worry, I didn't notice it till you mentioned it, but then I really didn't pay much attention to the details of that watch anyway..... 😛


----------



## boxterduke (Dec 26, 2016)

Anyone has pictures of it with the box and everything else that comes with it when you receive it?
Thanks


----------



## Garrett-jr (Oct 22, 2017)

*


----------

